# Precise bend?



## MrKikkoman (May 19, 2007)

hello everyone,
I am about to start out on my new project and I am looking for some advice. I doubt that anyone has any experience making wake boards but I know some are made out of wood. I am planning on making it out of oak and walnut. I have the design and dimensions figured out. But the one questions I have is the bend. Its going to be about 4'6" long with the center being the lowest point in the arc. With the board sitting on a level surface the two ends will come off the ground 1.5 to 2 inches. Basically what I am asking is if anyone has done it and how they did it. Also the thickness of the board is around 1/2 an inch. I don't think it will be as simple as blocks on either end with some weight in the middle. But I can hope.:laughing:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

To get a bend like that and to have it hold it's shape you will need to build a jig with the curve you want. You will then have to glue together thinner strips and clamp them to the curve all at the same time to build up the thickness you want. Once they have set up you will be able to take them out of the jig and cut to final shape. You will want to account for springback. In other words the form needs to be more than you want it to be curved because when you take it out of the form it will want to try to go back to a flat shape but will only move a little. I don't know how to calculate what the spring rate would be for such a project but I would guess about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch.

With a thickness of only 1/2 inch total you will need to do the glue up with 1/8 inch thick peices. Two 1/4 inch thick peices will never hold their shape.


----------



## MrKikkoman (May 19, 2007)

yea thats what I figured I was going to have to do.Im thinkin an epoxy would prob work best. Now I just gotta get to work. Thanks man. Ill post some pictures of that and my coffee table/ humidor when they are both done.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

There are a lot of one and two man shops that make wood snowboards, such as
http://www.novemberboards.com
Try contacting one of these outfits. Who knows, they might give you some tips. Their's would be a bit more complicated since they have metal edges and pitex bases.

I made a waterski once (OK, over 25 years ago in high school wood shop) and used a clamp like that discussed above.


----------

